# Sewing post shtf.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I love to sew. Post shtf, I think it'll be an even more important skill to have. I found this blog post and thought I'd share.

Sew What
By Chuck Savage, a contributing author to SHTFBlog & Survival Cache

What will you do if your gear, clothes or shelter has a blowout? A lot of guys I know wouldn't know how to repair their equipment to build a survival sewing kitif need be. I was fortunate that I grew up around a grandmother who was a professional seamstress. I was able to watch, learn and help her as she sewed and made repairs for people in her small community. Of course, back then folks would buy a pattern for clothes and then either sew it themselves or have someone else sew it for them. Sewing dates back to the beginning of mankind and the need to produce clothing and shelter to provide protection from the climate and weather.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are right on time with this. New 5.11 boot socks, only worn three times, already has a hole in them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can sew a button on and hem a pair of paints if I had to.

I have taken up a little leather work and have the needles, stitching pony, thread and other assorted stuff for that.

I have a "Speedy Stitcher" and that is easy to use and works great for sewing heavy bags and canvas type things.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

We have two pedal powered singer sowing machines that are fully functional, and have spare parts including needles and drive belts.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Annie Do you have a treadle machine?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> We have two pedal powered singer sowing machines that are fully functional, and have spare parts including needles and drive belts.


Awesome!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Every prepper should probably have a Speedy Stitcher...






$11.95 from Amazon...probably available in Walmart also.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> @Annie Do you have a treadle machine?


Yes, I do! I decided after Sandy it was really necessary. After the hurricane, I spent two weeks only being able to cut patterns and I had to wait for the power to do any actual sewing. I must confess my treadle needs some maintenance. It's here in my sewing room, and needs some oil it and get it up and running to be honest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I have a Bedazzled kit in the attic. Belonged to one of my nieces.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> I think I have a Bedazzled kit in the attic. Belonged to one of my nieces.


That should be handy! :laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Annie,

I'd love to learn to sew...

...Libtard's Mouth's Shut! :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have my grandmothers Singer, foot treadle or motor, 100 years old now, plus everything to support it.

I will never run out of cloths, buy 3 or 4 pairs of Jeans a year and put them away, must have at least 15 pairs.

A few USAF and Army Parkas, NIP, A few pairs of mouse boots.

Dozens of sets of BDU's, combat boots, underwear, socks, all new. 

I use to deal in military surplus and have plenty of everything.

How about a dozen mess kits new in box?


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

Learning to hand sew is important. My husband learned after I told him I didn’t have time to hem his pockets. And now he loves to fix his own stuff. It’s pretty great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

Robie said:


> Every prepper should probably have a Speedy Stitcher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to get one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A sewing kit with a few black nylon thread thicknesses, matching needles, and a thimble is in my bug-out bag, -for whatever Gorilla Tape won't fix. I also have a grommet kit with a large assortment of grommets with my SHTF supplies, (I consider this is an important SHTF item). If I can get my community to work together after SHTF, I hope to have some of the older women designated as sewing persons for our group.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree that sewing is a skill everyone should learn. Even if it's just replacing buttons and closing up holes. Yeah, making your own duds from a bolt of cloth is nice, but not everyone has the time to go that far. So (at least) make sure you have someone who can skillfully sew as part of your tribe.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sewing we all should get familiar with...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I keep two sewing kits in my ghb. One for equipment and one for clothing. The good old fashion foot powered machinery is what I want to pick up for at home.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Done it, even sewn my own arm up, takes a lot of practice using needle holders or Kelly hemostats.

Yeah, used Lido prior to.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I keep two sewing kits in my ghb. One for equipment and one for clothing. The good old fashion foot powered machinery is what I want to pick up for at home.
> 
> View attachment 63730


Exactly what I have,


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

Robie said:


> Sewing we all should get familiar with...


I tried some suturing on an orange once. It's way harder than they make it look in the movies/TV show. Definitely takes practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Sewing we all should get familiar with...


I think I'll use Midnight Minnesota Magenta-colored thread. :laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have done very little sewing in my life. I can manage buttons but that's about it. Wife is a wiz at it and has two machines but they are electric. Guess I should practice a bit. Now, where did that cat go? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Annie,
> 
> I'd love to learn to sew...
> 
> ...Libtard's Mouth's Shut! :vs_lol:


We have a few around here you can start with old pal. I'll hold em down and you stitch em up. :devil:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Annie I used my Mom's machine to sew a 60/40 cloth weather shell hooded jacket and a down-filled sweater for backpacking. Mostly because I was young and couldn't afford to buy them. They turned out okay. I made my seams too wide, and I think I reduced the patterns one or two sizes, but I was a few sizes smaller back then, too. ☺


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> @Annie I used my Mom's machine to sew a 60/40 cloth weather shell hooded jacket and a down-filled sweater for backpacking. Mostly because I was young and couldn't afford to buy them. They turned out okay. I made my seams too wide, and I think I reduced the patterns one or two sizes, but I was a few sizes smaller back then, too. ☺


That's awesome, sideKahr!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I keep two sewing kits in my ghb. One for equipment and one for clothing. The good old fashion foot powered machinery is what I want to pick up for at home.
> 
> View attachment 63730


That's very similar to mine. mine is a 1928 singer.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Robie said:


> Every prepper should probably have a Speedy Stitcher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had one of those for a few years but didn't know how to use it until just now. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

